# Monocentropus Balfouri Sling Care



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello Forum, I've added a very tiny M. Balfouri sling to my collection, I would like to know what the best way to raise this little one would be, any advice on what substrate, enclosure, and setup to use? I own 15 different T's but for some reason I feel intimidated with raising tiny spiderlings. :unsure: especially after spending $72.00 for the little one  it's about 1/2" and currently housed in a 4" round deli container with vermiculite substrate. Thanks for the help! :biggrin:


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 13, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> Hello Forum, I've added a very tiny M. Balfouri sling to my collection, I would like to know what the best way to raise this little one would be, any advice on what substrate, enclosure, and setup to use? I own 15 different T's but for some reason I feel intimidated with raising tiny spiderlings. :unsure: especially after spending $72.00 for the little one  it's about 1/2" and currently housed in a 4" round deli container with vermiculite substrate. Thanks for the help! :biggrin:


If you could put it into any cup a little smaller I would, if not, make sure(and this goes for any other housing with M. Balfouri) you have cross ventilation, damp substrate to start out with, not quite moist, and you can let the substrate dry out while keeping a corner fairly moist consistently. give it a couple inches to dig as well. Substrate I would use organic potting soil mixed with a little coco fiber if desired. All the coco fiber does really  is strengthen burrows with the fiber strands and it does help retain humidity. Its important to note that swampy/over moist substrate conditions can kill your T! whether it be sling or adult. The M. Balfouri is from a dry climate, so as it gets older into juvenile stage keep it on the dryer side with a water dish full at all times.




Here's my M. Balfouri juvie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 13, 2015)

thanks for the reply! what kind of enclosure would be ideal for this T? a terrestrial or arboreal set up? I'm thinking of a small round 2" width and 2" height deli cup with extra ventilation and semi moist cocofiber substrate, any thoughts? :?


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 13, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> thanks for the reply! what kind of enclosure would be ideal for this T? a terrestrial or arboreal set up? I'm thinking of a small round 2" width and 2" height deli cup with extra ventilation and semi moist cocofiber substrate, any thoughts? :?


it'll work sounds good to me.. if you could I would put some soil to mix in if you have any. coco fiber isn't very strong alone.. But yes that's good. you want a terrestrial setup, go 1"-1-1/2" of substrate and you can leave it in there until its about 1-1/2"

---------- Post added 01-13-2015 at 04:11 PM ----------

you don't need to go crazy on ventilation, id put 5 small holes on the top and four altogether on the sides. Small being small enough that a 1/2"er cant escape lol, ive had this happen to me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariner1 (Jan 13, 2015)

I keep mine in conditions as said above. Deli cup, water bowel, dry substrate. Since the little bugger never comes out, the only way I know it exists is the new silk it puts up when i'm sleeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 13, 2015)

Mariner1 said:


> I keep mine in conditions as said above. Deli cup, water bowel, dry substrate. Since the little bugger never comes out, the only way I know it exists is the new silk it puts up when i'm sleeping.


LOL, so true, good thing as they get older, they get bolder and will spend time out in their webbing thank God, they're a very beautiful specimen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 13, 2015)

ok, I'll be sure to do that, thanks again. I'll keep u guys posted on the progress I've made.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 13, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> ok, I'll be sure to do that, thanks again. I'll keep u guys posted on the progress I've made.


Please do!


----------



## tisha (Jan 14, 2015)

I also got a couple of slings last Nov 24 at around ~.3"!
I have them in different containers, 1 in a wider but shorter (height) with about .5"-.75" substrate.
The other in a narrower but tall container with around 1"-1.5" of substrate.
Both are always out, the one in a wider container didn't or haven't made a burrow and the other in the taller recently dug to the buttom along the side but is still mostly out.
They've both molted twice, now at ~.7" or maybe smaller, they barely grow per molt!
Substrate is half dry/half a little wet with a lego 1x1 brick as water dish, but mostly covered with substrate so I just add some water droplets on the web, sub and sides, especially during premolt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

